# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  mmohunter Scammer report. Bank is disputing for me gonna get justice

## zerouyoku

mmohunter 
[email protected]
[email protected]
discord: zuk#1646

Scammed sometime in July 3rd 2020
Contacted me regarding my WTB thread, to sell me some gold. Never paid me and me being a idiot at the time since I needed it fast didn’t google and paid it through PayPal as friends and family...

BUT I have disputed through my bank and they have withheld the money hurrah. If your out there know you messed with the wrong person my bank is after you and will be contacting you shortly they have traced you and will be asking for some proof! Don’t care for the lost money I just want justice

Good luck scammer

----------


## D3Boost

This user is a known scammer and have already been banned on many forums.

----------

